# When to start layer pellets?



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I went to my local feed store to buy food for the girls. I have 5 pullets, two are 15 week and three are 18.

The 3 older ones are showing signs of maturity; squatting, reddening, and becoming quite noisy. They suggested I start layer pellets. I have read that you should not put chickens on that until at least 18 weeks or older because they need the protein to grow. The younger ones seems so small and have so much growing to do.

How do I feed the older ones separate from the younger or do I continue everyone on grower?

Am I over thinking this?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would just give the layer feed. 3 weeks early on layer is not going to hurt the 15 week olds.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We always change feed slowly ... Start out by adding maybe 1/4 of the daily feed over to the new pellets, then go to 1/2 and on to 3/4 ... etc...

By the time you get them changed over they should all be on the same page. (feed)

Ol habits are hard to break...


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I just feed them all the same when I had to buy layer pellets. Seemed I be ok over here! I even had one chick that was 2 months behind everybody else. She's happy an healthy!
Now eating FErmented Feed along with everybody else 








"Baby chick"


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies.... I feel like the crazy chicken lady!

I think I'm worried so much because one of the younger birds is a Silkie who will not lay until much later.


----------

